# sauces, James peterson



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

well, the book is called sauces, classical anbd contemporary. It is the best book I have ever seen on this particular subject. the guy goes far into the depth of sauce making and definition, not to mention the recipes, and it is quite a good read as far as keeping you interested goes, I highly reccomend this to anyone willing to look at it. Your public library should have it(and youd personal library should too), if your city is big enough...they did, after all, in peterborough.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

James Peterson is a former dean at Peter Kump's (where I went to culinary school). His book _Sauces_ is really an in-depth lesson into sauce making and not just a one dimensional list of recipes.

While I enjoyed his detailed excursion into _Sauces,_ his book, _Soups_ didn't ring any bells for me. Soup is primarily supposed to be simple and comforting. If one were to put the amount of work into soup as he does, you would expect more in the end than a bowl of liquid. No doubt the recipes _taste_ fantastic, but you have to decide whether you want to perform that many steps to arrive at soup.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've got 3 of his books: the aforementioned _Sauces_, and also _Vegetables_ and _Fish and Shellfish_. Given their size and his reputation, I expected them to be really, I mean *REALLY* comprehensive. But more than half the time I've looked something up, it wasn't there (or at least I couldn't find it in the index). For example, when I was researching the question somebody here had about Thomas Keller's resting sauce (Beurre manie? Beurre monte? Beurre fondu? Beurre blanc?), there was no mention of beurre monte. A minor disappointment, but still...

As for _Vegetables_, it's okay, but to me the absolute best is Elizabeth Schneider's newest: _VEGETABLES from Aramanth to Zucchini_. Her books are the best I've found for current reference on ingredients and uses. As soon as I've looked at it more, I'll put up a thread.


----------

